# Now the government wants to take away the Indians' land, another Wounded Knee next??



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 25, 2014)

Will this be the time when we see the Cowboys and the Indians standing together against the government as it threatens to take even more American public land ? 


This time, Obama is planning on taking Indian-owned land, land that the Indians were forced onto many years ago, and has been considered theirs ever since.
The 21st Century Wire article reports the following:


"The Oglala Sioux and Lakota Sioux of the reservation have been told by the Federal Government that the National Parks Service will be taking land that comprises the South Unit of the Badlands National Park as a new ‘Tribal National Park’, only the wording in the bill clearly indicates that it will be a federally managed national park under the Department of Interior, giving mere lip service to its tribal title. The Congressional bill has already been written, and if passed through Congress, both tribal members and non tribal members will be stripped of their deeded land – at a price set by the federal government. If owners do not accept Washington’s offer (expected to be a meager one), the land can be acquired at no cost because the measure has waived all appraisal rights and stipulates that Washington can simply take Indian land by force under ‘eminent domain’."


Thousands of tribal members will be affected, and many will have to move. Others will lose their grazing rights, and have to find another place for their cattle, or be forced to sell them.   Sound familiar yet ? 
After the dramatic clash with BLM at the Bundy Ranch; our government seems determined to continue on its rampage to take our public lands. 
Last week, it was a new ocean preserve in the Pacific, now it is the tribal lands in South Dakota. What will it be next ?


http://21stcenturywire.com/2014/06/...domain-land-grab-on-sioux-indian-reservation/


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2014)

When are people FINNALY going to wise up to this guy before he takes over the whole world ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2014)

Please indulge me because I am simultaneously curious and ignorant of this situation.

How is the land vested to the Indians? Is it held by individuals or in the hands of the Tribal Council?
What use are they currently making of the land?


----------



## drifter (Jun 26, 2014)

This is the first I've heard of this. When it has to do with the president it is hard to separate the fact from the rumors. The president is the villain for every rumormill in the country of which there are many. You may rightly disregard anything said about the president that does not provide chapter and verse or good reference information. I'm sure the nation as a whole is also curious and ignorant of the situation. This is not intended to contradict anyone who may indeed have information she could share or perhaps it is something heard. Conservative talk radio makes a living lambasting the president so one never knows what is true or untrue. We elect a man to this office every four years and he is a villain to half of the country until somebody beats him or his eight years are up much as your own government is catching heat at the moment over budget matters. Over here you have to look at it as a game or you wind up or you wind up with a lot of hatred in your system and your blood pressure on the rise. Sometime things are as they seem.

http://beforeitsnews.com/contributor/pages/33/302/bio.html


----------



## kcvet (Jun 26, 2014)

"a new prize" huh?? what's that mean. and who gets it it?? Red China that's who. 

this is just another scam by Obama's boss, Harry Reid who failed to eliminate Bundy and give his land to red china to build wind farms. what's China get out of this?? as much as they can with Reid's blessings


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 26, 2014)

Wounded Knee ? that'll be a good name for the Washington Redskins.

All I know is there is no such thing as permanent land especiallly if the Federal Gov is involved.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 26, 2014)

land grabs and indians. hmmmm


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 26, 2014)

This is one of things you simply do not mess with regardless of politics. Indian land should Indian land period. This is worse than the grannies complaining about gambling casinos on Indian land. It's THEIR land by treaty. It's THEIR land period. This is total disrespect to the tribes and international law because they were treaties with a nation. And this same administration wants to sign all sorts of UN treaties. This is ignorance of history and disregard for signed treaties. 

Where's Elizabeth Warren when you actually need her.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 26, 2014)

Doing some more searching on this topic today, and from what I can see, this has been going on for a while; and the takeover involves millions of acres of Indian land, not just the part in South Dakota. It mentions tribes all the way from Alaska to California, and everywhere in between.
Some of the tribes seem to not be against it, and some of them are very upset.   The Indian lands where oil has been found would now be owned by the government, and not by the Indian tribes anymore.
This article shows the take-back being presented to the Indian tribes as a way for the lands to be better managed for the  Indians; but it is hard to see how they will benefit when they are required to sell off their legally owned homeland just because the government says they will be better off if they do sell it.
My understanding of Indian land was that it is not even actually part of the United States, and the indians are still their own nation, so to speak.    That is why they can sell untaxed tobacco, and have the gambling casinos on their land, when other businesses are not allowed to do this.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/08/01/198305/us-gears-up-for-huge-difficult.html


----------



## kcvet (Jun 26, 2014)

Hollywood did one based on this


----------



## drifter (Jun 26, 2014)

White man speak with forked tongue.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 27, 2014)

Where  is Geronimo when we need him.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Will this be the time when we see the Cowboys and the Indians standing together against the government as it threatens to take even more American public land ?
> 
> 
> This time, Obama is planning on taking Indian-owned land, land that the Indians were forced onto many years ago, and has been considered theirs ever since.
> ...



This is eminent domain in it's worst form because if they don't take the government's offer the government can take it for free(according to the bill in congress) What kind of fracking business deal is that? Not only is this extortion but some in government seem to have no problem legislating a country in extinction. Countries/nations or tribes we have had long standing treaties with for two centuries at this point. True the government screwed these tribes and ignored many past treaties but that's the point. There is all this history to learn from , should've learned from and should honor in modern times knowing all this.

I shouldn't be surprised or shocked but the audacity of these bureaucrats and congressman dealing in this crap.

If somebody can find the bill number and who sponsored it please post it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is  the information about this latest bill.   It was sponsored by Jon Tester, a Democrat from Montana.
I read about other places where they are taking back land from different tribes, so there may be other , older bills that were passed by Congress as well.

https://beta.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/senate-bill/2188


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2014)

The issue is pretty straight forward but between various lawsuits and legislation it's a mess. Apparently the government is partly using 2010 bill ment to compensate farmers. There are calls to amend the act.

Then the energy/oil companies want to drill on Indian Land. The problem is the EPA doesn't have jurisdiction on Indian Land so now there are more things in the mix ie the oil companies would have free reign to do what they and how they want.

http://nativestrength.com/2012/04/1...ountry-tribal-leaders-and-epa-meet-in-denver/

http://senaawest.bravehost.com/energy_bill/energybilltapsndnlands.htm


----------



## peppermint (Jun 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> This is the first I've heard of this. When it has to do with the president it is hard to separate the fact from the rumors. The president is the villain for every rumormill in the country of which there are many. You may rightly disregard anything said about the president that does not provide chapter and verse or good reference information. I'm sure the nation as a whole is also curious and ignorant of the situation. This is not intended to contradict anyone who may indeed have information she could share or perhaps it is something heard. Conservative talk radio makes a living lambasting the president so one never knows what is true or untrue. We elect a man to this office every four years and he is a villain to half of the country until somebody beats him or his eight years are up much as your own government is catching heat at the moment over budget matters. Over here you have to look at it as a game or you wind up or you wind up with a lot of hatred in your system and your blood pressure on the rise. Sometime things are as they seem.
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/contributor/pages/33/302/bio.html



Good post...  I get sick of people including our President's name when they read rumors that we really don't know that are true.....I'm not a fan of some things he does, but he is our President....He can't be blamed for everything that comes out of Washington......Rebublicans and Democrats .....


Just one little thing....I'm not condeming the Indians land, but there are an awful lot of Casinos owned by the Indians.....Just saying.....


----------

